
Apple.com does more to protect your password, study of top 100 sites finds - trauco
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/01/apple-com-does-more-to-protect-your-password-study-of-top-100-sites-finds/
======
eco
It should be noted that this is just e-retailers, not the top 100 sites
generally. Google was mysteriously missing and it took me a bit to realize
why.

